# Can't get my brake drums off.......PLEASE HELP ME!!



## 88pulsar (Dec 14, 2006)

Can't get my brake drums off.......PLEASE HELP ME!! I have a 88 pulsar and I removed the spindle nut (which was really on there) and now my back brake drums won't slide off. I think they might have worn a grove which isn't allowing them to come off or something. Any tricks..???? pointers...? anything please help me out. thanks [email protected]


----------



## Z_Rated (Apr 29, 2006)

Look for two threaded holes 180 degrees apart from each other, one on each side of center on the drum itself. You will need a couple threaded bolts to "press" (or push) the drum off by tightening said bolts in said holes evenly. Z


----------



## 98Midnight (Apr 23, 2004)

I think you can borrow a puller from Autozone. I just did my drums recently and I borrowed a puller from a friend. It's the easy to conquer frozen drums.


----------



## 88pulsar (Dec 14, 2006)

oh ok, does that mean my drums will get damaged and need replacing do you think?


----------



## NAMEL355 (Jan 27, 2007)

you can bang it with a hammer, or the bolt method that Z rated mentioned.


----------



## 98Midnight (Apr 23, 2004)

88pulsar said:


> oh ok, does that mean my drums will get damaged and need replacing do you think?



No. If you use the puller correctly you won't damage the drums. Inspect them and if there is enough metal remaining you should have them turned before reinstalling them.


----------



## copperhead110 (May 12, 2002)

If you are working on the rear brakes, make sure no one has pulled the emergency brake.

I know someone who worked for at least an hour trying to get a rear drum off and it turned out that his daugter saw that the emergency brake was off. She thought it should be on.


----------

